# one more week baby pics



## alshuray1 (Sep 19, 2009)

i have one more week i could go 2 but i dont want to risk it i dont have a magnifying glass. so i got to go ol school.
any ways heres some pics


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2009)

They look great.  But, for goodness sakes, get a magnifyer.  Why in the world would you risk harvesting early or late when you can get a 30X scope from Radio Shack for around $12 or a jewelers loupe on e-bay for under $5  

You cannot tell ripeness of trichs with the naked eye.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 19, 2009)

Seriously, your plants look beautiful! Take the advice from THG and get you a scope or something, it would be a cryin shame to harvest too early or late.


----------



## alshuray1 (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys i need to get a magnifier


----------



## alshuray1 (Sep 19, 2009)

I Owe It All To This Forum. if it wasnt for you guys this wouldnt be possible.
I NOW HOW TO GROW DANK WEED. thanks a milli


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 20, 2009)

good for you fellow mp member.  im sure we would all like to see finished product.  lets see......


----------

